# help please cats had one kitten n left it : (



## bigbod (May 25, 2009)

hi my cat went into labour this morning so far only one kitten was born my cat does nt seem interested in it ,i managed to get her to lay next to the kitten by keep stroking her ,she clean the kitten but thats it its been a few hours now and she keeps sniffing the kitten then just curling up close by going to sleep althou there no sign of her being in labour and having more babies ,i can feel that she has more in her tummy ,the cat seems happy and fine in herself eating ect ,the kitten seems to be ok is moving around ,was just seeing if anyone has any ideas on what to do ,or why this has happened i m waitng on a phone call back fro the vets


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

VETS NOW!

If she had that kitten this morning... in fact if she has been in labour since this morning, she is in danger.

Be sure to take the kitten along as well.

I hope she will be OK!


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

your cat and her baby need to see the vets NOW.

It sounds like your cat has gone into inertia, she knows she has more kittens to come which is why she isnt being attentive to the other, but her womb has stopped contracting.

get her to the vets NOW and in the meantime put the kitten to the nipple or top her up with formula!


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

lol aurelia we must have been typing at the same time.


OP this is an EMERGENCY situation. Morning - evening with no progress and no feeds for kitten.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Just looked at the time you first posted. Have the vets rang you back yet? Crikey.

Sorry I sounded short and sharp. I only read the first few lines and panicked for your queen.


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

neither of you are over reacting... this is critical. 

OP... take immediate action. Please.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

I just hope OP is on the way to the vets and the light is just the lag. I think it takes about 30mins to go out after you leave the page open but leave your computer.


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

nope... definatly online...

Last Activity: Today 09:12 PM 
Current Activity: Viewing Thread help please cats had one kitten n left it : (


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

I need some kind of valium type pill for me to be able to remain active on the PF. I am sure my BP has gone through the roof 10 times today. 

OP, are you online? At the vets, on the phone??


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

billyboysmammy said:


> nope... definatly online...
> 
> Last Activity: Today 09:12 PM
> Current Activity: Viewing Thread help please cats had one kitten n left it : (


Oh, that's not good


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

is this a wind up?


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Op we can see that you keep refreshing the page.

Get your girl to the vets now! She and her kitten could well DIE if you don't.


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

if the OP is refreshing this page and not responding, I would think this must be a wind up. 

OP, call 999 and ask for the firebrigade next time.


----------



## bigbod (May 25, 2009)

thanks for the advice for those who want to know and not just asume mum and kitten are at the vets for the night thanks again for the advice and oppinions i will be looking else where in future somewhere a little less hostile


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

is she in for observation or c-section?

is the kitten hydrated enough? has it had any colostrum at all?

thanks for taking the time to reply, nobody here is being hostile, its just without replying and while still being online everyone here is very worried about your queen. There are a number of threads just like this that get posted and end up being from trolls. When you didnt reply and were clearly online its a natural assumption (even if in this case it was the wrong one). 

The members here are all experienced in kittening, and the situation you describe is an emergency case, and not something to be waiting on. Having had the heartbreak of inertia and an inept locum vet, its not something i can take a blase attitude over.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

People tend to panic but often there is no need. Much depends on what the queen is doing. The kitten would survive until morning without being fed as long as it is warm - newborns are a lot tougher than most people think. It may be that Mum doesn't want to know because there is something wrong with the kitten.

Again, a long rest - even up to 24 hours or more - between kittens is not at all unusual and does not constitute a veterinary emergency. It is, though, important to be sure that Mum is happy and well, because it is also just possible that things have gone seriously wrong and she has pushed and pushed but the kitten is stuck. Now that IS an emergency and I lost a girl this way once, but if you have been there throughout the birth (or at least looking in on a very regular basis with no gaps longer than 30 minutes or so), you would know that this was not the case. As I recall, with the girl I lost (about 13 years ago), I was in two minds for several hours about whether something was wrong or not, finally went to the vets well within surgery hours, and the vet did nothing until the next day. I am sure I would not have lost her if the vet had operated straight away. 

I suspect all that has happened at the vets is that the cat is now installed there for the night and nothing will be done until tomorrow anyway - in fact, from what I have heard, overnight care often means simply installing the cat for the night with no-one actually on the premises. I hope that is not the case here.

Liz


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

You were refreshing the thread and saw we were worried (a time stamp goes on your profile every time you hit refresh), yet said nothing until now. 

People are passionate about animals and indeed this is an emergency situation, and we were worried. I would personally have not slept tonight without you updating to say she is at the vets, so thanks for that.

I hope she is OK, and her kitties.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

lizward said:


> People tend to panic but often there is no need. Much depends on what the queen is doing. The kitten would survive until morning without being fed as long as it is warm - newborns are a lot tougher than most people think. It may be that Mum doesn't want to know because there is something wrong with the kitten.
> 
> Again, a long rest - even up to 24 hours or more - between kittens is not at all unusual and does not constitute a veterinary emergency. It is, though, important to be sure that Mum is happy and well, because it is also just possible that things have gone seriously wrong and she has pushed and pushed but the kitten is stuck. Now that IS an emergency and I lost a girl this way once, but if you have been there throughout the birth (or at least looking in on a very regular basis with no gaps longer than 30 minutes or so), you would know that this was not the case. As I recall, with the girl I lost (about 13 years ago), I was in two minds for several hours about whether something was wrong or not, finally went to the vets well within surgery hours, and the vet did nothing until the next day. I am sure I would not have lost her if the vet had operated straight away.
> 
> ...


A very logical explanation. Experience must keep you calm.

Obviously you would still recommend a vet visit to an inexperienced owner. Especially if thy have never seen a cat in labour before, just incase they don't know what signs to look for?


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

What I recommend is to take the cat in during normal surgery hours, assuming the cat is happily settled and feeding her kittens. If she isn't, and there is any question of her having struggled for hours without producing a kitten, or if she is distressed, then certainly a phone call to the vet is needed.

Liz


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

bigbod said:


> thanks for the advice for those who want to know and not just asume mum and kitten are at the vets for the night thanks again for the advice and oppinions i will be looking else where in future somewhere a little less hostile


If you had the time and opportunity to constantly refresh this page, why didn't you use a fraction of that time to leave a short reply?

Do you like seeing people worry?

It would have been different if you'd just left yourself logged in and gone off to do something else, but you were constantly refreshing this page and not replying. Not very nice.


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

Some web browsers refresh themselves automatically.


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

yeah but they dont jump from post to post or to different parts of the forum

lol.


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

The op replied didnt she.....? saying they were at the vets over night?
I am pretty sure the op was more interested on getting advice and looking after her cat, rather than putting our minds at rest. 


Some of these posts i do think were hostile, some one asks for advice and gets SHOUTED OUT.....and stalker like !!! 
So what if she is looking at the post, or looking at other posts....there is no rule that she/he must reply is there? it may be a curtesy, but thats all.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Gilly the aim of posting the way we did was to get across the point of how serious a situation it could be. Nothing more.

We were very concerned for the cat and her kittens (I'm guessing the other ladies felt the same way, so correct me if I'm wrong), and our intentions were only to help prevent an even more serious issue.

I felt panicked for the cat and kittens personally, and I was constantly refreshing the page myself, to hopefully hear they were getting the help they needed, or to see the OP had gone offline to hopefully seek vet care. Neither happened for a while. I actually felt sick to my stomach! Maybe I care too much.


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

If I think I can possibly save an animals life or spare an animal suffering through being a bit too "shouty" on an internet forum, I will.

If Id been a bit more "shouty" two nights ago I could have saved 3 kittens lives. But I took the I shouldnt judge politically correct, butt out, mind my own business, its not my place route, and 3 kittens died. 

I know which side Ill err on the next time. 

And yes, it is just common courtesy, if your sitting surfing at your pc anyway, and looking continually at a post with panicked and concerned people responding to your plea for help to give a short thanks, its under control type of reply.


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

No, i really do not think shouting, and stalking where the op profile (where she is at what time...telling her you know she on line etc) on the forum has anything to do with 'saving a life'... how can it? 

This op has nothing to do with any other post!!! she was polite, and asked a question...what did she do wrong?

Think there are some egos that need checking.


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

GillyR said:


> No, i really do not think shouting, and stalking where the op profile


Stalking, lol, are we not getting just a _tad_ melodramatic now?



GillyR said:


> on the forum has anything to do with 'saving a life'... how can it?


Ive not been on these forums very long, but the amount of times I have read posts about cats/kittens in life threatening situations is shockingly high. It never ceases to amaze and sadden me how people can just sit back and say oh well, Ill see how it goes, might phone the vet later in the week when (for instance) their 7 week old 450gram kitten hasnt gained a gram and hasnt eaten more than a couple of morsels in the two weeks theyve had it since it left its mother. If you dont find that life threatening, and if you dont find the reply get your kitten to a vet now, it needs to start being syringe fed immediately, if it doesnt it will die sound and responsible advice, well thats your prerogative, I wont try to change your mind, but, you _certainly_ wont change mine!

But I'm sure we all get it by now, you think one thing, I think another... so now, do you want to agree to disagree on this, or do you want to continue with this pointlessness?


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

Tje said:


> Stalking, lol, are we not getting just a _tad_ melodramatic now?
> 
> I've not been on these forums very long, but the amount of times I have read posts about cats/kittens in life threatening situations is shockingly high. It never ceases to amaze and sadden me how people can just sit back and say "oh well, I'll see how it goes, might phone the vet later in the week" when (for instance) their 7 week old 450gram kitten hasn't gained a gram and hasn't eaten more than a couple of morsels in the two weeks they've had it since it left it's mother. If you don't find that life threatening, and if you don't find the reply "get your kitten to a vet now, it needs to start being syringe fed immediately, if it doesn't it will die" sound and responsible advice, well that's your prerogative, I won't try to change your mind, but, you _certainly_ won't change mine!
> 
> But I'm sure we all get it by now, you think one thing, I think another... so now, do you want to agree to disagree on this, or do you want to continue with this pointlessness?


If i were new to the forum, and saw people were stalking my every move, i would find it creepy.

What has the above got to do with this op?? or what i am talking about, you are on about another post surely?


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

Tje said:


> But I'm sure we all get it by now, you think one thing, I think another... so now, do you want to agree to disagree on this, or do you want to continue with this pointlessness?


I take it that was a "yes" then. LOL


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

______________________________________________________________________________________


There we go. A nice line drawn under the subject!  Agree to disagree ?


----------



## sootisox (Apr 23, 2009)

Bigbod - how's your girl doing now? Has she had any more babies? 

I hope everything went well and she's back at home nursing her new brood. Let us know and good luck with it all. 

Jo


----------

